

Doing A Startup? Get Ready To Screw Up And Start Over - papercruncher
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ciocentral/2012/05/14/doing-a-startup-get-ready-to-screw-up-and-start-over/

======
redguava
I hate reading things like "more than half of startups will fail in the first
5 years, so get ready to fail and change your plans".

It's not random... you don't have 50% chance of success. The half that failed
did something wrong, there is a reason they weren't successful... it's not a
probability thing.

~~~
codemac
Also, first FIVE years?!

Why are restauranteurs considered successful if they last a year?

I think if people are growing and creating socially good things, why should we
worry if they financially fail in 5 years?

If you are lucky enough to be able to, go and do what needs to be done. If
that's a startup, do it.

